# Closed Face Fishing Reels



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I am a dummy when it comes to a closed face spin casting fishing reel. A friends wife has asked me what I though was a good rod and reel combination for their kids without breaking the bank. 

They are die hard closed face reel people. Her husband before he passed away would just laugh at me and my open face reel when I would drag it out of my bucket. 

For a rod I have found a nice telescoping one that will work for their purpose. I have been using the same type of rod now for over 20 years and while a little on the lite side it works great even on heavy fish. 99% of their fishing will be for trout and perhaps crapie and bluegills. 

But when it comes to a closed face I draw a blank. I have looked at a few on line such as the Zebco 888 and a Pfluger. I know that the Zebco should be a good reel from the name but that is about as far as I know. So can any of you recommend a nice real in the $30 range that will take care of their needs?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a couple Pfluger trigger reels that are closed face. They work well, easy to cast and have held up. I imagine the button reels would be similar. Zebco, Abu Garcia, Diawa probably also have a decent reel that would work. Just don't buy the smallest reel with less capacity.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Zebco 808 (use with a bait casting rod) or the Zebco 33 Triger spin reel. (use with a spinning rod)

If ice fishing....Never use a closed face reel. they will freeze up if not in a shanty with a heater.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

... well, someone had to 

My son has a version of this called a Tyrannosaur... same pole, but green plastic and other stickers. Good grief he landed some huge fish with that thing in his single digit years 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> ... well, someone had to
> 
> My son has a version of this called a Tyrannosaur... same pole, but green plastic and other stickers. Good grief he landed some huge fish with that thing in his single digit years
> 
> -DallanC


I have a Batman pole and reel sitting in my garage waiting for a friend to come back up from Texas and wants to go fishing. 
He stopped by a couple of years ago and looked dumbfounded when I handed him a open face reel on a pole when we went fishing. He then sent me a picture of a kid that had caught a large channel cat won a Batman pole and reel. So I found one for him to use on his return.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Critter said:


> ...would just laugh at me and my open face reel when I would drag it out of my bucket.


I'm like you, an open face [spinning] reel. I believe I have two in my shop just sitting there I will send to you for free if you want.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> I'm like you, an open face [spinning] reel. I believe I have two in my shop just sitting there I will send to you for free if you want.


This cracks me up...I've always considered closed face reels to be beginner reels. Personally, I think they're junk. I can see the value in bait-casters but not closed-face reels. Zebcos belong on the pink little mermaid rods...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

High Desert Elk said:


> I'm like you, an open face [spinning] reel. I believe I have two in my shop just sitting there I will send to you for free if you want.


Thanks, but we'll find a one that she likes and then go from there. 

It's just that in that area that I am in there is not much of a selection without driving 100 miles. 

I was thinking that the last one that I actually had on a pole other than the Batman one was one that my mother used back in the 50's. What ever happened to that reel and pole combination I have no idea. If I remember right it was a Shakespear that was maroon in color with a matching pole. My dad would break it all the way down and place the rod into a cloth holder and the reel went into his tackle box along with his Mitchel 300. I still have his reel.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, here you go. This is EXACTLY WHAT THE DOCTOR ORDERED! $29 bucks.
These are great reels and will work great for years...as long as you keep them clean and maintained. 








Amazon.com : Zebco Roam Spincast Fishing Reel, Size 30 Reel, Changeable Right or Left-Hand Retrieve, Pre-Spooled with 10-Pound Zebco Fishing Line, Stainless Steel Front Cover, Black : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Zebco Roam Spincast Fishing Reel, Size 30 Reel, Changeable Right or Left-Hand Retrieve, Pre-Spooled with 10-Pound Zebco Fishing Line, Stainless Steel Front Cover, Black : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

Hands down it would be a Johnson Century. It is what I grew up with until I graduated to open faced and baitcasters.


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Johnson-Century-Spincast-Reel-100-Yard-8-Pound-Multi-Colored/24775280


Fits your budget perfectly too.


----------



## bfrankl (Jan 28, 2021)

Ya know, I didn't realize there was die hard closed reel people out there 😂 I thought it was just what you gave kids or other beginners to help em get started. But hey, whatever works for folks. I think BPturkeys hit the nail on the head with what they found.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I absolutely hate those reels. I don't do much fishing these days, but my dad started me out on a proper open reel. I freaking hate this button on the back, cast and press a button. I like my bail, I like to open my bail, I like to feel the line on my finger. Ok.. this is starting to sound weird.....


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I found one that will work great. 

As I mentioned, I am a open face person. My dad started me out on one back when I was 4 years old and I never changed. Just something about being able to see all those tangles on a open face spool where on a closed face one they are hidden from view until you can only cast a couple of feet.


----------

